# Comment fonctionne iChat?



## CABON Gerard (10 Octobre 2005)

Je suis novice et n'arrive pas à me servir correctement du logiciel iCHAT
ou puis je trouver des informations moin complexe que l'aide
Merci de votre retour 
Gérard


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Octobre 2005)

va doc faire un tour sur mac osX facile, mais si tu nous décris ce que tu veux savoir, on peut éventuellement te répondre et te guider dans l'utilisation de i-chat
a+


----------



## CABON Gerard (12 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour l'adresse mac facile je vais consulter et je te tiens au courant
cordialement Gerard


----------



## lumai (12 Octobre 2005)

Voil&#224; la page d'osXfacile o&#249; tu trouveras ton bonheur !


----------

